# Wires brought down by Dump truck



## Castenea (Sep 9, 2015)

Fortunately only near where I work, and not directly Arborcultural.

http://wtop.com/montgomery-county/2...nsington-blocked-likely-morning-rush/slide/1/

Authorities say that a dump truck with the paving operation in the northbound lanes of Connecticut Avenue went through the intersection with the bed of his truck in the up position between midnight and 1 a.m. It snagged and tore down wires on the northbound side, which eventually brought down poles on the southbound side.

Will be subject of the next tailgate safety though.


----------



## imagineero (Oct 6, 2015)

Some tippers on bigger trucks with air over hydraulics are way too easy to activate. My old cable operated pto is a ***** to engage, but no way you'll accidentally activate that thing.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 6, 2015)

What does tailgate safety have to do with a dump bed hitting wires? 

He may have been pouring asphalt into the paver?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Oct 6, 2015)

Tailgate safety meeting


----------

